# 3D pack projector etc advice needed



## arda91 (May 6, 2012)

Hey,
As I'm very fond of 3D I've decided to finally buy a 3D system for viewing movies. The projector I have chosen is the Epson EH-TW9000 (which is a full hd 3D projector capable of converting 2D into 3D) and a Kingpin Screen. However, I don't really know what else I should buy, except for the glasses and a Blu-ray player, to make this solution complete. I already have a set of speakers so I don't really need that. As for the Blu-ray player, any advice on which one I should buy? I don't want it to be too expensive though. Also it should be able to play most video file formats as well as support common audio formats.

My intentions with this system are to:
-Watch Full HD 3D Blu-ray discs
-Watch downloaded Full HD 3D material (pop it through a usb to a Blu-ray player? and play it on the projector)
-Watch Full HD 2D movies

I'm also thinking of buying a laptop, this might not be the optimal place to ask for advice, but should I think of anything special (other than the presence of HDMI 1.4) if I want to connect it to the projector? Or will a Blu-ray player do the job making the laptop unnecessary? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

arda91 said:


> Hey,
> As I'm very fond of 3D I've decided to finally buy a 3D system for viewing movies. The projector I have chosen is the Epson EH-TW9000 (which is a full hd 3D projector capable of converting 2D into 3D) and a Kingpin Screen. However, I don't really know what else I should buy, except for the glasses and a Blu-ray player, to make this solution complete. I already have a set of speakers so I don't really need that. As for the Blu-ray player, any advice on which one I should buy? I don't want it to be too expensive though. Also it should be able to play most video file formats as well as support common audio formats.
> 
> My intentions with this system are to:
> ...


Hello,
Panasonic makes my favorite reasonably priced BDP''s and one of their higher level ones should handle your criteria perhaps with the exception of USB. I know the OPPO BDP-93 offers USB Support going as far as to offer a USB Dongle so you can connect USB Devices a few feet away like in front of your AVR as opposed to having to go behind the BDP to connect USB Sticks.

As for getting a Laptop, it really depends on what more you are wanting to do. Most current BDP's offer Netflix, Vudu, most offer Amazon Streaming, Pandora, YouTube, Hulu+. and many other PC based apps.
If you could describe the types of things which you are considering getting a Notebook for, we can discuss it and see what BDP's offer and do not usually offer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## arda91 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!

I'm actually think of getting the Panasonic DMP-BDT320 which both has a 2D to 3D conversion as well as it plays various of video formats through USB. So if I'm not mistaken, it should properly play downloaded movies.

Since I'm going to both buy and download movies I need to have something that plays Blu-ray discs and has USB ports. I'm actually looking for a new laptop to replace my old one, when I came across the idea that I might be able to buy a laptop as a Blu-ray player replacement. Other than that the laptop will be used to common tasks such as web browsing etc. The only thing I intended to do with the laptop, in regard to this system, was to connect it to the projector via hdmi 1.4 and watch 3D movies from time to time.

My main concern is being able to play video files etc through a usb port and then be able to view through the projector. With 3D TVs this isn't an issue as they have an integrated media player which can play the most common video formats. 

Another question, the tw9000 already has a 2D to 3D conversion making it possible to view movies in 3D. If I'm going to watch movies through a USB or BD's via the BDP, does the BDP need to have 2D to 3D conversion feature as well?


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

No. You only need to convert one time. However, one of your devices may do a better job than the other, and you may choose to let the BDP convert rather than your projector if it's better at it (or visa versa). Don't hold out any hopes for quality 3D conversion since all 3D on-the-fly conversions are mediocre at best. Your best 3D will be from 3D Blu-Ray disks which are already 3D. Movies which are converted to 3D undergo a high-tech, drawn-out conversion (most take months to do and some still don't get it right), which is not at all the same as a real-time (BD or projector) conversion. Given that, the 3D effect is unique either way, and you may get enjoyment from converted 2D.

You may have various degrees of success with a lap-top. It depends on the video card in the unit, and some folks have pulled their hair out trying to feed video from computers to a projector (3D is even more problematic). For just enjoying Blu-Ray disks with your projector, the BD player is the way to go, and is all you'll need. However, if you're into making your own HD video (using an HD camera), the computer is the only way to go and will be indispensable when it comes to editing and formatting your end product.


----------



## arda91 (May 6, 2012)

Ok, then I think I'll go with the TW9000 as its conversion is probably better. I have actually seen 2Dto 3D conversion in real life and I liked it ( most people probably disagree here). So, I'll get a BDP player anyway since it's really needed.

I have asked a lot about the laptop but haven't really gotten an answer yet. I think that the new Kepler based graphic cards should be able to view 3D material through a hdmi 1.4 on a projector. Speaking of cameras, 3D cameras are available now so it should be possible to view the videos on a projector.


----------

